# Pet stages...



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know how many of you have seen this (and if you like the element of surprise, don't look), but here's a link with pics of what some of your p3tz pets will look like as they go. Pet stages

I didn't realize that some change with age, and some with experience levels.

Wow John N., yours has some big changes yet to come....


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow, I really like the dragon! The aquarian (mine) is my second favorite...looks like I need to start training for more changes to come!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this! It's neat to see what the changes will be. Your Ziggy is going to be quite elegant full grown. Judith will remain a big-eared cutie. Does anyone have a griffin? Or a dragon? I think those both have some cool changes.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My pet's a wild animal!!! 

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I am following the same link, but the pictures are well - okay. 

I am more excited about the idea that an administrator started doing something with these wonderful creatures. 

Maybe someday when we click on 'Pets' it might actually bring up the threads RELATED to these creatures. Maybe. 

For now, feeding these things seems to be about it. Yes / No?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jimbo205 said:


> I think I am following the same link, but the pictures are well - okay.
> 
> I am more excited about the idea that an administrator started doing something with these wonderful creatures.
> 
> ...


Huh?? 

Isn't your pet working right? The rest of us are back to doing all of the things we're supposed to be able to do with them after the little glitch (which was no fault of APC) was fixed.

The pets link isn't designed to be for threads about the pets, but the main pets care area. We would have to start up a whole new subforum just for pets if we wanted to do that, since the main pets area is not run by APC.....


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry about not being more clear about that Jan. 

The last time I did anything with my creature, I trained until I could no longer battle anyone. I learned that the hard way. 

I have never figured out how to battle someone if we were not online at the exact same time. 

Jan, what do you do with yours and how?


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I really need to become a supporting member apparently.

Irish


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

So do I  Those pets are so cool!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My pet is taking a while to change or evolve to the next level. In one way, that's good since I think the final product looks a little too wild for my taste.










-John N.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's strange John, you're pet should be on the third stage by now judging from the other pets development. Maybe he'll just stay immature? Kinda like my hound dog - 4+ years old and I still keep getting comments about his puppy antics and energy. The final adult form of your pet is certainly a different look, makes me think of a debonair lion.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine is at level 55 now and it's somewhere in between the stages shown in the link (at least it looks like it, but I'm not on my normal computer), so I'm wondering if maybe they changed something?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I like the dragon as well. The frog, wow. muscle frog! LOL.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Huh??
> 
> Isn't your pet working right? The rest of us are back to doing all of the things we're supposed to be able to do with them after the little glitch (which was no fault of APC) was fixed.
> 
> The pets link isn't designed to be for threads about the pets, but the main pets care area. We would have to start up a whole new subforum just for pets if we wanted to do that, since the main pets area is not run by APC.....


JanS is there a link somewhere that I should click on to learn how to battle WITHOUT being online as my battle partner?

Other than feed my creature, I haven't been able to learn how to battle anyone without being online at the same time.

More information on using these creatures would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance for your help with this.

Jimbo205


----------

